# tyan vx50



## pdono (Nov 28, 2009)

I am looking to install freebsd 7.2 on the tyan vx50. Has anyone had any luck with this configuration?

Otherwise, does anyone have any suggestions on an intel based multiprocessor raid setup that has worked for the? I am looking to use raid on something fast as I will be having a lot of disk I/O.

Thanks in advance!


----------

